# Ten Best Things About Retirement



## WildBillTN

As I approach my own retirement in a few weeks, I am interested in hearing from you folks who are now retired and can offer your list of the 10 best things about being retired.
Who wants to share?


----------



## Rockytopsis

I dont have to put up with gossip at work.
If I dont want to then I dont have to.
Nancy


----------



## jassytoo

My DH has been retired Jan. 2011, he's LOVIN' it. Some of the best things for him are. Not using the alarm clock. Not being tired all the time. Loves being able to shop or go places when others are at work or school and there's no crowds. Now he's able to enjoy the outdoors instead of being cooped up at work. Being able to spend time on his hobbies. Spending more time with the kids and the grands. Spending more time with me:dance: I'm lovin' it too.


----------



## where I want to

1) Being able to sleep til I wake up naturally.
2) Not having to drive to work in the dark.
3) Not having to go to town in bad weather.
4) Being able to schedule appointments at my convenience.
5) Senior shopping discounts
6) Doing chores without rushing.
7) Shopping at times that avoid crowds.
8) Having a bigger garden
9) Stopping in the middle of chores to stand there and listen to the birds
10) So many less aggrevations
11) less stress- my time's my own.............


----------



## danielsumner

Not ten, but up there on my list. Getting up in the morning when I want to, Taking a nap when I want to, going to bed when I want to. I also ask for a Senior Discount just about everywhere I go, all they can say is NO. It don't get any better then this.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Where I Want To has a great list.


----------



## Tinga

where I want to said:


> 1) Being able to sleep til I wake up naturally.
> 2) Not having to drive to work in the dark.
> 3) Not having to go to town in bad weather.
> 4) Being able to schedule appointments at my convenience.
> 5) Senior shopping discounts
> 6) Doing chores without rushing.
> 7) Shopping at times that avoid crowds.
> 8) Having a bigger garden
> 9) Stopping in the middle of chores to stand there and listen to the birds
> 10) So many less aggrevations
> 11) less stress- my time's my own.............



^^^^ THAT'S what life should be.

I'm not retired, but I also get these things from being a Stay-At-Home Mom. Except the sleeping in part lol.


----------



## Jokarva

No employer thinking *my time* is *their time*, and that I should be happy to run into work on a moment's notice
No alarm clock
I can read a book all night if I want
No crazy coworkers
No 10 hr shifts without a meal or bathroom break
Yard sales!! (I was a nurse and worked most weekends)
If my back hurts now...I just lay down. For as long as I want 
No guilt for calling in sick if I'm under the weather
Don't have to stop a project to go get ready for work
Freedom

There's way more than 10 good things about being retired, I highly recommend it!


----------



## AngieM2

I love these lists. It's what I'm aiming for. More quality, less cubicle.


----------



## where I want to

Another thing is being able to enjoy a beautiful sunny day all day long. No more perfect weekdays followed by stormy weekends.


----------



## Micheal

Hummm, :hrm: 10 best things about retirement..... :shrug: 
1. being retired. 
2. " :bouncy:
3. " :zzz:
4. " :rainprf:
5. " [prophead]
6. " :clap:
7. " :dance:
8. " :nanner:
9. etc. :icecream:
10 It's all GOOD!!!!!!! 

Coulda put in more smiles, but you're limited to only ten - darn...........


----------



## Rockytopsis

where I want to said:


> Another thing is being able to enjoy a beautiful sunny day all day long. No more perfect weekdays followed by stormy weekends.


Excelent reasons
Nancy


----------



## Karen

1. It's a weekend everyday.
2. Not having to be any where at any particular time.
3. You're more in control of your life.
4. More time to do the things you enjoy.
5. MUCH less stress.
6. You get to out to play.
7. You eat when you want. If it's 2:00 pm and you want breakfast, it's ok.
8. You can take a nap if you need one.
9. No need for an alarm clock.
10. You spend a whole lot less on gasoline and don't put as many miles on the car.


----------



## emdeengee

My number one thing is that I do not have to get out of my pajamas at all on any day that I feel like it - except to shower and put on a new set. I have even walked the dog with my raincoat on over them .


----------



## newfieannie

i'm so glad i've never worked outside the home. all those things you people are listing and have been waiting for i've been lucky enough to do all my life. ~Georgia.


----------



## pheasantplucker

No more meetings.
Am my own boss.
I can work at my own pace.
I retired about 7 years ago, and have read about 200 books (novels) in that time...so being able to read for my own enjoyment has been one of my favorite things about retirement. 
If the weather's nice I work in the garden or go fishing.
I don't have to pretend to be sick to go deer hunting.
I can wear grubbie clothes every day, and no one cares.


----------



## where I want to

Yes- reading as much as I want. That's great.


----------



## Big Dave

This is a great post!
1: Not doing what you have to Doing what you want to.
2: - 10 "


----------



## Shrek

No time clock
No alarm clock
No Supervisor
No delivery deadlines
No coworkers
No subordinates
No customer reps
No schedules
No activity restrictions
No problems


----------



## pancho

Just one thing on my list.
Doing absolutely anything I want to do, when I want to do it, as long as I want to do it.


----------



## AngieM2

Shrek said:


> No time clock
> No alarm clock
> No Supervisor
> No delivery deadlines
> No coworkers
> No subordinates
> No customer reps
> No schedules
> No activity restrictions
> No problems


Counting the time until that's me. And trying to figure out how to get there sooner.


----------



## lmrose

We had most always ;with the exception of being Light House Keepers for two years; been self-employed in one way or another and scheduled how we worked.The difference now is we basically only work on the farm. No more gardening for others or baby sitting or grooming dogs ;so no more stress from people wanting things done! Never made much money being self-employed but we didn't care as long as we could meet expenses.


----------



## arnie

Right on !! What they said the first few weeks felt like the weight and worrys of the world were gone .but now the best thing is the penchen check auto deposited every month    .


----------

